# Most Memorable lines from a song



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 29, 2011)

The way you squeeze my lemon, I'm gonna fall right outta bed, 'ed, 'ed, bed, yeah!


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 29, 2011)

Catholic Girls,they blow Catholic boys...........


----------



## Oddball (Sep 29, 2011)

I've got a better idea....


----------



## Amelia (Sep 29, 2011)

Suicide is painless.


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 29, 2011)

There may come a day I will dance on your grave
If unable to dance, I'll crawl 'cross it.


----------



## Sherry (Sep 29, 2011)

The last line of the extra verse added for the live version of "Friends in Low Places".


----------



## AquaAthena (Sep 29, 2011)

"All I need is the air that I breathe and to love you."  

( Oh would were that true...lol )


----------



## jillian (Sep 29, 2011)

They wound up wounded, and not even dead


----------



## Amelia (Sep 29, 2011)

100 bottles of beer on the wall


----------



## Ragnar (Sep 29, 2011)

Never gonna give you up
Never gonna let you down
Never gonna run around and desert you
Never gonna make you cry
Never gonna say goodbye
Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you


----------



## Amelia (Sep 29, 2011)

Don't worry, be happy.


----------



## Amelia (Sep 29, 2011)

She's a very kinky girl, the kind you don't take home to mother.


----------



## Amelia (Sep 29, 2011)

I've seen fire and I've seen rain.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 29, 2011)

you ain't nothing but a hound dog


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 29, 2011)

AquaAthena said:


> "All I need is the air that I breathe and to love you."
> 
> ( Oh would were that true...lol )



It's true


----------



## Amelia (Sep 29, 2011)

If you believe in forever, then life is just a one night stand.


----------



## Immanuel (Sep 29, 2011)

I done told you once you son of a bitch, I'm the best there's ever been.

Immie


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 29, 2011)

God bless the U.S.A.


----------



## Amelia (Sep 29, 2011)

Go ahead and hate your neighbor.  Go ahead and cheat a friend.  Do it in the name of Heaven.  You can justify it in the end .....


----------



## Ragnar (Sep 29, 2011)

No woman no cry


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 29, 2011)

If I leave here tomorrow Would you still remember me?


----------



## Ragnar (Sep 29, 2011)

Hello there, my old friend


----------



## Cuyo (Sep 29, 2011)

My old siggy...
History and future are the comforts of our curiosity but here we are, rooted in the present day

Profound, no?
Been thinking about re-instating it.


----------



## Amelia (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm dappled and drowsy and ready to sleep


----------



## Cuyo (Sep 29, 2011)

Girl you looks good, won'tcha back that ass up?


----------



## Immanuel (Sep 29, 2011)

All my rowdy friends are comin' over tonight


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 29, 2011)

Amazing grace how sweet the sound......


----------



## Sherry (Sep 29, 2011)

Hello Darlin'


----------



## Cuyo (Sep 29, 2011)

Sherry said:


> Hello Darlin'



Oh Sherry, our love, holds on, holds on.


----------



## Immanuel (Sep 29, 2011)

This one is for football fans everywhere...


Turn out the lights, the party's over.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 29, 2011)

Hava nagila, hava nagila Hava nagila venis'mecha


----------



## Sherry (Sep 29, 2011)

Cuyo said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Darlin'
> ...



He stopped loving her today.


----------



## Amelia (Sep 29, 2011)

Bye bye Miss American Pie, drove my chevy to the levy but the levy was dry, .....


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 29, 2011)

Now your messing with a son of a bitch


----------



## Amelia (Sep 29, 2011)

ai yi yi yi, I am the frito bandito, I love frito cornchips I love them I do and I get frito cornchips especially from you.


----------



## Amelia (Sep 29, 2011)

Don't cry out loud, just keep it inside, learn how to hide your feelings.


----------



## BDBoop (Sep 29, 2011)

Really love your peaches, wanna shake your tree.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 29, 2011)

Fighting soldiers from the sky fearless men who jump and die


----------



## Oddball (Sep 29, 2011)

Sham-a-lama-ding-dong.


----------



## Sherry (Sep 29, 2011)

Well, I'm running down the road tryin' to loosen my load
I've got seven women on my mind...


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 29, 2011)

I love you you love me we're just one big happy family


----------



## Amelia (Sep 29, 2011)

We are poor little lambs who have lost our way.  Baa! Baa! Baa!


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 29, 2011)

I wish I was in dixie a way a way in dixieland I'll take my stand to live or die in dixie.


----------



## jillian (Sep 29, 2011)

Poor men wanna be rich
Rich men wanna be king
And a king ain't satisfied til he rules everything


----------



## Liability (Sep 29, 2011)

She might be nasty and she might be fat, 
but I never met a person who was bitter that 
she's my bleached blonde bomber, 
my heavy-handed Hackensack MAMA!


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 29, 2011)

Amelia said:


> I've seen fire and I've seen rain.




i hate james taylor.....dont do that again


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 29, 2011)

She's a freak the girls a super freak, the kind you don't take home to mother the girls a super freak.....


----------



## Liability (Sep 29, 2011)

In my mind, I'm going to Carolina


----------



## Ragnar (Sep 29, 2011)

F-R-E-E that spells free, credit report dot com baby


----------



## driveby (Sep 29, 2011)

I walked up to these siamese twins, asked to have a threesome, told 'em two heads are better than one, plus i respect how y'all roll together as one......


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 29, 2011)

we're gonna spit on the rival


----------



## Amelia (Sep 29, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > I've seen fire and I've seen rain.
> ...




is it stuck in your head now?  






deep greens and blues are the colors I choose ... won't you let me go down in my dreams ... and rockabye sweet baby james


----------



## Ropey (Sep 29, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tw8-CVakruA]Song of friendship Shir ha re'ut[/ame]


Time goes on, do we notice at all
How the months have gone by one by one?
Time goes by, there are few of us left,
And so many we once knew are gone.


----------



## BDBoop (Sep 29, 2011)

She cries alone at night too often; he smokes and drinks and don't come home at all.

Only women bleed.


----------



## Dr Grump (Sep 29, 2011)

Poor men wanna be rich, rich men wanna be king, but a king ain't satisfied 'til he rules everything.


Song about politicians I reckon....


----------



## Dr Grump (Sep 29, 2011)

jillian said:


> Poor men wanna be rich
> Rich men wanna be king
> And a king ain't satisfied til he rules everything



Snap...


----------



## Amelia (Sep 29, 2011)

you're so vain, you probably think this song is about you.


----------



## Sherry (Sep 29, 2011)

Amelia said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > Amelia said:
> ...



Winter, spring, summer, or fall,
all you got to do is call
and I'll be there, yeah, yeah, yeah.
You've got a friend.


----------



## Immanuel (Sep 29, 2011)

Mine eyes have seen the glory of the coming of the Lord:
    He is trampling out the vintage where the grapes of wrath are stored;
    He hath loosed the fateful lightning of His terrible swift sword:
    His truth is marching on. 

    Glory, glory, hallelujah!
    Glory, glory, hallelujah!
    Glory, glory, hallelujah!
    His truth is marching on.


Immie


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 29, 2011)

alright bitches....neg all around for sweet baby james......


----------



## BDBoop (Sep 29, 2011)

Does any one know where the love of God goes
when the waves turn the minutes to hours?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 29, 2011)

She thinks my tractor's sexy it really turns her on


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 29, 2011)

These boots were made for walking


----------



## Immanuel (Sep 29, 2011)

He stopped loving her today.  They placed a wreath upon his door.


----------



## Liability (Sep 29, 2011)

and looking back at the lessons I've learned
 and the mountains I've wanted to climb,
I just look at myself to find,
I've learned the hard way every time


----------



## Liability (Sep 29, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> alright bitches....neg all around for sweet baby james......


----------



## BDBoop (Sep 29, 2011)

I have my ship and all her flags are a flyin'
She is all that I have left - And music is her name.


----------



## Sherry (Sep 29, 2011)

She was a fast machine
She kept her motor clean


----------



## Liability (Sep 29, 2011)

the snow turned into rain


----------



## BDBoop (Sep 29, 2011)

So just look at them and sigh and know they love you.


----------



## Immanuel (Sep 29, 2011)

"I went sky diving, I went rocky mountain climbing,
"I went two point seven seconds on a bull named Fu Man Chu.
"And I loved deeper and I spoke sweeter,
"And I gave forgiveness I'd been denying."
An' he said: "Some day, I hope you get the chance,
"To live like you were dyin'."


----------



## BDBoop (Sep 29, 2011)

And even though we ain't got money, I'm so in love with you honey.


----------



## driveby (Sep 29, 2011)

Independence limited
Freedom of choice is made for you my friend
Freedom of speech is words that they will bend
Freedom with their exception


----------



## Ropey (Sep 29, 2011)

Desiderata - 

Therefore, be at peace with G-d, whatever you conceive him to be and whatever your labors and aspirations. In the noisy confusion of life, keep peace with your soul.


----------



## Sherry (Sep 29, 2011)

Hey, hey, mama, said the way you move, gonna make you sweat, gonna make you groove.


----------



## BDBoop (Sep 29, 2011)

Got no feel, I got no rhythm 
I just keep losing my beat 
I'm ok, I'm alright 
Ain't gonna face no defeat 
I just gotta get out of this prison cell 
Someday I'm gonna be free, Lord!


----------



## Immanuel (Sep 29, 2011)

Mama's don't let you babies grow up to be cowboys.  
Don't let 'em pick guitars and drive them old trucks.
Make 'em be doctors and lawyers and such.


----------



## Sherry (Sep 29, 2011)

'Cause they say 2,000 zero zero party over, oops! Out of time!
So tonight I'm gonna party like it's 1999!


----------



## Ragnar (Sep 29, 2011)

I heard there was a secret chord


----------



## Liability (Sep 29, 2011)

Another glass of whisky but it still don't kill the pain
So he stumbles to the sink and pours it down the drain
He says it's time to be a man and stop living for yesterday
Gotta face it.

(Is the one line rule meant ot include or exclude an entire stanza?)


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 29, 2011)

The Earth can shake, the sky come down, the mountains all fall to the ground.  But I will fear none of these things, shelter me Lord underneath your wings.


----------



## Immanuel (Sep 29, 2011)

Take this job and shove it.


----------



## Sherry (Sep 29, 2011)

Look at me... I'm the disco duck.


----------



## Sherry (Sep 29, 2011)

Jeremiah was a bullfrog, he was good friend of mine.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 29, 2011)

Sherry baby (Sherry baby)
 Sherry can you come out tonight


----------



## BDBoop (Sep 29, 2011)

If they were right, I'd agree; but it's them they know, not me.


----------



## Liability (Sep 29, 2011)

Walk like a man!

(sung like a girl)


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 29, 2011)

Hope Neil Young will remember, a southern man don't need him around ...


----------



## Ragnar (Sep 29, 2011)

Intergalactic, planetary, planetary Intergalactic


----------



## Amelia (Sep 29, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> alright bitches....neg all around for sweet baby james......


----------



## BDBoop (Sep 29, 2011)

Time goes by so slowly, and time can do so much; are you still mine?


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 29, 2011)

And now I'm prayin' for the end of time
So I can end my time with you.


----------



## BDBoop (Sep 29, 2011)

Hello darkness, my old friend.


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 29, 2011)

cover of the rolling stone......


----------



## BDBoop (Sep 29, 2011)

And a rock feels no pain.

And an island never cries.


----------



## jillian (Sep 29, 2011)

my hair like jesus wore it
halelujah i adore it
halelujah, mary loved her son.
why don't my mother love me...


----------



## Ragnar (Sep 29, 2011)

Everybody's talkin' at me
I don't hear a word their sayin'


----------



## Sherry (Sep 29, 2011)

You've lost that lovin' feeling.


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 29, 2011)

i guess the lord must be in new york city


----------



## BDBoop (Sep 29, 2011)

Help me make it through the night.


----------



## Ragnar (Sep 29, 2011)

Everybody was Kung Fu fighting


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 29, 2011)

baby baby take a good look at my face


----------



## Sherry (Sep 29, 2011)

Everybody was kung fu fighting.


----------



## BDBoop (Sep 29, 2011)

You're no good you're no good, you're no good: Baby, you're no good.


----------



## jillian (Sep 29, 2011)

it's a town full of losers and i'm pulling out of here to win


----------



## Valerie (Sep 29, 2011)

jillian said:


> it's a town full of losers and i'm pulling out of here to win





I swear I found the key to the universe in the engine of an old parked car....


----------



## Sherry (Sep 29, 2011)

You're just too good to be true
Can't take my eyes off you...

(Love that scene from The Deer Hunter)


----------



## Immanuel (Sep 29, 2011)

My name is Sue.  How do you do? Now you're gonna die!


----------



## BDBoop (Sep 29, 2011)

You picked a fine time to leave me, Lucille.


----------



## Ragnar (Sep 29, 2011)

Oh baby baby, how was I supposed to know


----------



## BDBoop (Sep 29, 2011)

And fuck you, for existing in the first place.


----------



## Sherry (Sep 29, 2011)

Cher: They say we're young and we don't know
We won't find out until we grow
Sonny: Well I don't know if all that's true
'Cause you got me, and baby I got you


----------



## Liability (Sep 29, 2011)

And I've never felt so lonely 
And so helpless 
I'm wishing that 
I Didn't know the truth 

And they tell me that 
My friend is dying 
And there's nothing 
In this world that I can do


----------



## BDBoop (Sep 29, 2011)

A-B-C, easy as 1-2-3, aw simple as do-re-mi, a-b-c, 1-2-3 baby you and me!


----------



## Ragnar (Sep 29, 2011)

I think I'm sophisticated 'cos I'm living my life like a good homosapien


----------



## BDBoop (Sep 29, 2011)

There's a fire, starting in my heart.


----------



## Immanuel (Sep 29, 2011)

God is great.  Beer is good and people are crazy.


----------



## Ragnar (Sep 29, 2011)

Toora loora toora loo rye aye


----------



## Sherry (Sep 29, 2011)

I saw him dancing there, by the record machine
I knew he must have been about 17


----------



## Amelia (Sep 29, 2011)

Mmm bop, ba duba dop
Ba du bop, ba duba dop
Ba du bop, ba duba dop
Ba du


----------



## Immanuel (Sep 29, 2011)

"Breaker, one-nine, is anyone there?
Come on back, truckers, and talk to Teddy Bear."


----------



## Sherry (Sep 29, 2011)

Just an old sweet song
Keeps Georgia on my mind


----------



## BDBoop (Sep 29, 2011)

I know you haven't made your mind up yet - but I would never do you wrong.


----------



## Sherry (Sep 29, 2011)

Our house, in the middle of our street.


----------



## BDBoop (Sep 29, 2011)

And she was.


----------



## Ragnar (Sep 29, 2011)

Neither one of us trying to hold it down
Neither one of us taking the middle ground
Wasn't how to make sense we were thinkin' of
Just the two of us bent on delirious love


----------



## BDBoop (Sep 29, 2011)

I need you tonight; cuz I'm not sleeping.


----------



## BDBoop (Sep 29, 2011)

They will not control us, we will be victorious.


----------



## Immanuel (Sep 29, 2011)

We don't need no education.


----------



## Sherry (Sep 29, 2011)

Well, I've got to run to keep from hiding,
And I'm bound to keep on riding.
And I've got one more silver dollar,
But I'm not gonna let them catch me, no,
Not gonna let 'em catch the Midnight Rider.


----------



## syrenn (Sep 29, 2011)

Dust in the wind
All we are is dust in the wind.


----------



## jillian (Sep 29, 2011)

just make sure you got it all set to go
before you come for my piano...


----------



## Amelia (Sep 29, 2011)

Life is just a bowl of cherries


----------



## Poli_Sigh (Sep 29, 2011)

You can checkout any time you like,
But you can never leave!


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 29, 2011)

I ain't as good as I once was
But I'm as good once as I ever was.


----------



## Amelia (Sep 29, 2011)

the worms crawl in and the worms crawl out, the ants play pinochle up your snout


----------



## Sherry (Sep 29, 2011)

Well this car is automatic, it's systematic, it's hydromatic
Why it's greased lightnin'!


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 29, 2011)

No one will be watching us
Why don't we do it in the road?


----------



## BDBoop (Sep 29, 2011)

Remember when I moved in you, and the holy dove was moving too
And every breath we drew was 'Hallelujah.'


----------



## BDBoop (Sep 29, 2011)

Everyone I know goes away, in the end.

/true story


----------



## Sherry (Sep 29, 2011)

You put your right foot in, you put your right foot out...


----------



## del (Sep 29, 2011)

moses stood up a full six foot and ten

said you can't close the door when the walls cave in


----------



## Sherry (Sep 29, 2011)

You want a man with a slow hand, you want a lover with an easy touch.


----------



## earlycuyler (Sep 29, 2011)

"mama told me not to come"

"good bye stranger"

"never do more then I really need"

"send lawyers, guns and money"

"Gorilla your a desperado"

"I am happy, im feeling glad i got sunshine in a bag"


----------



## BDBoop (Sep 29, 2011)

One pill makes you larger
And one pill makes you small
And the ones that mother gives you
Don't do anything at all


----------



## mskafka (Sep 29, 2011)

"Go ahead and hate your neighbor. Go ahead and cheat a friend.  Do it in the name of heaven, you can justify it in the end."  (Confessed closet sandal wearer)


----------



## mskafka (Sep 29, 2011)

BDBoop said:


> One pill makes you larger
> And one pill makes you small
> And the ones that mother gives you
> Don't do anything at all



Love that song.


----------



## Amelia (Sep 29, 2011)

If you miss the train I'm on, you will know that I am gone ...


----------



## Amelia (Sep 29, 2011)

This land is your land, this land is my land ....


----------



## Liability (Sep 29, 2011)

Too bad but it's the life you lead
you're so ahead of yourself that you forgot what you need
Though you can see when you're wrong, you know
You can't always see when you're right. you're right


----------



## Amelia (Sep 29, 2011)

Morning has broken, like the first morning, ....


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 29, 2011)

You may be right
I may be crazy
But it might just be a lunatic
You're looking for


----------



## Liability (Sep 29, 2011)

Someday your child will cry and if you sing this lullaby
Then in your heart there will always be a part of me


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 29, 2011)

Oh say can you see
By the dawn's early light?


----------



## Liability (Sep 29, 2011)

So I would choose to be with you
That's if the choice were mine to make
But you can make decisions too
And you can have this heart to break


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 29, 2011)

I don't want a pickle
I just want to ride my motorsickle.


----------



## BDBoop (Sep 29, 2011)

Golden slumbers fill your eyes;
Smiles awake you when you rise.
Sleep pretty darlin; do not cry,
And I will sing a lullabye.


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 29, 2011)

And the Southern girls with the way they talk
They knock me out when I'm down there


----------



## BDBoop (Sep 29, 2011)

But if this everchanging world in which we live in makes you give in and cry, 

Then live and let die.


----------



## BDBoop (Sep 29, 2011)

But I could have told you, Vincent;
This world was never meant for one as beautiful as you.


----------



## Liability (Sep 29, 2011)

I don't care what consequence it brings
I have been a fool for lesser things
I want you so bad, I think you ought to know that
I intend to hold you for the longest time


----------



## BDBoop (Sep 29, 2011)

Everybody loves somebody sometime ...


----------



## geauxtohell (Sep 30, 2011)

"There ain't no dark until something shines........"

- Townes Van Zandt

"Life is what happens to you when you are busy making other plans."

-John Lennon

"This old porch is just a long time of waiting and forgetting. Remembering the coming back and not crying about the leaving, and remembering the falling down and the laughter of the curse of luck from all those sons of bitches who said we'd never get back up."

- Robert Earl Keen


----------



## Ropey (Sep 30, 2011)

A new religion that will bring you to your knees.

Black Velvet.....


If you please.


----------



## BDBoop (Sep 30, 2011)

And I have never been afraid of losing 
And I have never wanted love to be a chain


----------



## BDBoop (Sep 30, 2011)

Strawberries, cherries and an angel's kiss in spring;

My summer wine is really made from all these things.


----------



## geauxtohell (Sep 30, 2011)

"When Johnny Come Lately comes marching home, chest full of medals and a G.I. Loan, they'll be waiting at the station down at San Antone.  When Johnny comes marching home."

"Now the DEA's got a chopper in the air.  I wake up screaming like I'm back over there.  I learned a thing or two from Charlie don't you know? You'd better stay away from Copperhead Road."

-Steve Earl


----------



## geauxtohell (Sep 30, 2011)

"Remember when you were young?  You shone like the sun."


----------



## BDBoop (Sep 30, 2011)

They say that the road is no place to raise a family


----------



## Ropey (Sep 30, 2011)

Nothin' shakin' on Shakedown Street. Used to be the heart of town.
Don't tell me this town ain't got no heart. You just gotta poke around.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mZRX7OXvvrc]Shakedown Street - Grateful Dead - 9-10-1991 Madison Sq. Garden, NY set1-01 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Sep 30, 2011)

"I set fire to the rain"


----------



## earlycuyler (Sep 30, 2011)

867 5309

mu mu mu my Sharona

its the politics of contraband, its the smugglers blues.

I make my living off the evening news
Just give me something, something I can use
People love it when you lose, they love dirty laundry


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 30, 2011)

Me and you and a dog name poo


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 30, 2011)

"She's having my baby"


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 30, 2011)

blame it on the rain


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 30, 2011)

i got down on my knees and pretend to pray.......


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 30, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> i got down on my knees and pretend to pray.......



pagan


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 30, 2011)

lol no most think the line .....is begin to pray.....it is pretend to pray

o and pagans pray we just dont need the world to know it...we are able to pray silently....without public notice


----------



## trams (Sep 30, 2011)

Green Grass and High Tides forever


----------



## trams (Sep 30, 2011)

Im woven in a fantasy

I cant believe the things I see.


----------



## Sallow (Sep 30, 2011)

"I'd rather make furniture then go to midnight mass.."


----------



## BDBoop (Sep 30, 2011)

earlycuyler said:


> 867 5309
> 
> mu mu mu my Sharona
> 
> ...



My favorite bit;

We can do the innuendo, we can dance and sing;
And when it's said and done we haven't told you a thing.
We all know that 'crap' is king, give us dirty laundry.


----------



## BDBoop (Sep 30, 2011)

Darlin you don't know what it's like!
To love somebody,
To love somebody,
The way that I love you.


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 30, 2011)

my dick is a monster i kick it to start


----------



## rdean (Sep 30, 2011)

anyone knows that an ant can't steal a rubber tree plant


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 30, 2011)

Somewhere over the rainbow.


----------



## Immanuel (Sep 30, 2011)

Raindrops keep falling on my head.


----------



## Immanuel (Sep 30, 2011)

These boots are made for walking, and that's just what they'll do
one of these days these boots are gonna walk all over you.


----------



## Immanuel (Sep 30, 2011)

I know what I was feeling, but what was I thinking?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 30, 2011)

she bang she bang


----------



## rdean (Sep 30, 2011)

He grabbed her

and then?

He tied her up

and then?

he turned on the buzz saw

and then?
and then?

eeh  
eeh

and then along came Jones


----------



## Immanuel (Sep 30, 2011)

If you see me coming better step aside
A lot of men didn't a lot of men died
One fist of iron the other of steel
If the right one don't get you then the left one will


----------



## Immanuel (Sep 30, 2011)

The Hood found the Bismarck and on that fatal day
The Bismarck started firing fifteen miles away
We gotta sink the Bismarck was the battle sound
But when the smoke had cleared away the mighty Hood went down


----------



## AquaAthena (Sep 30, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> If I leave here tomorrow Would you still remember me?



***YES*** Always. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nSz16ngdsG0]sarah mclachlan - i will remember you - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Liability (Sep 30, 2011)

And if I'm flying solo
At least I'm flying free


----------



## Sherry (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm your boogie man I'm your boogie man
Turn me on
I'm your boogie man I'm your boogie man
Do what you want


----------



## Sherry (Sep 30, 2011)

If you want my body and you think I'm sexy
come on sugar let me know.


----------



## Ropey (Sep 30, 2011)

Red Red wine
It's up to you
All I can do, I've done
Memories won't go
Memories won't go


----------



## westwall (Sep 30, 2011)

"And every time I scratch my nails down someone else's back
 I hope you feel it...well can you feel it"


----------



## Sherry (Sep 30, 2011)

Celebrate good times, come on!


----------



## The Infidel (Sep 30, 2011)

Im gonna buy me all kinds of candy.... thats what Im gonna do


----------



## tinydancer (Sep 30, 2011)

wild thing you make my heart sing you make everything better oh wild thing


----------



## tinydancer (Sep 30, 2011)

Sherry said:


> Celebrate good times, come on!



lol

for true I would watch some of my bands who were extreme punk to country, as soon as that tune came on everyones butt would start to move and everyone started to move to it.

I have no idea what it was with that tune, but it didn't matter what end of the music spectrum  you were from everyone just ahem "grooved" to it.


----------



## Sherry (Sep 30, 2011)

tinydancer said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Celebrate good times, come on!
> ...



A wedding reception wouldn't be complete without it.


----------



## tinydancer (Sep 30, 2011)

live at the filmore east

screaming alice cooper alice cooper


----------



## tinydancer (Sep 30, 2011)

Sherry said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...


omg beer just shot thru my nose.

you could do a whole thread on wedding reception songs gone bad.....I've been there when the bride requested Paranoid.

we have potential for a great thread lol.


----------



## Sherry (Sep 30, 2011)

Sunshine on my shoulders makes me happy.


----------



## tinydancer (Sep 30, 2011)

Jeremiah was a bull frog....


----------



## tinydancer (Oct 1, 2011)

Sherry said:


> Sunshine on my shoulders makes me happy.



I truly miss him. He was one of a kind. I think the word genuine applies. 

We lost a lot when we lost him.  He was a word smith. He kept things real.


----------



## tinydancer (Oct 1, 2011)

The legend lives on from the Chippewa on down from the big lake they call Gitchagoomee...

damn awesome


----------



## tinydancer (Oct 1, 2011)

now for fun

One pill makes you larger one pill makes you small and the one that mother gives you.......


----------



## Sherry (Oct 1, 2011)

Today Billy Joe MacAllister jumped off the Tallahatchie Bridge.


----------



## tinydancer (Oct 1, 2011)

Sherry said:


> Today Billy Joe MacAllister jumped off the Tallahatchie Bridge.



whooooo hoooo!!!!!

killer I think you just one the trip to Hawaii with that one!! awesome.


----------



## tinydancer (Oct 1, 2011)

well they say don't go to wolverton mountain if your looking for a wife cause Clifton Clowers has a gun and a knife....

I'm going from memory here so don't nuke me on this because I was just a kid in the back seat on the way to Florida before I75 was built lol.


----------



## Sherry (Oct 1, 2011)

One toke over the line sweet Jesus.


----------



## tinydancer (Oct 1, 2011)

I'm just a lineman for the county.... 

I hear him in my dreams some times haunting. Wrapping thru me. People don't give him enough credit. Awesome player as well. Lot of people don't know that.

ETA: talking about Jim Webb most won't know his name.


----------



## Sherry (Oct 1, 2011)

Then put another log on the fire, babe,
And come and tell me why you're leaving me.


----------



## Sherry (Oct 1, 2011)

I'll be seeing you in all the old familiar places.


----------



## tinydancer (Oct 1, 2011)

My boyfriends back and you're gonna be in trouble

lol

I always wanted to be one of the "Hey now" back up singers.


----------



## Sherry (Oct 1, 2011)

It was an itsy bitsy teenie weenie yellow polka dot bikini.


----------



## tinydancer (Oct 1, 2011)

It's my party and I'll cry if I want to... Now to be the theme of the new Obama campaign for 2012 but I digress.....

cripes you and I could go on forever I think.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 1, 2011)

One banana, two banana, three banana, four. Four bananas make a bunch and so do many more.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 1, 2011)

H.R. Pufnstuf  Can't do a little cause he can't do enough.


----------



## MeBelle (Oct 1, 2011)

For once in your life, here's your miracle, stand up and fight
this is it!
Make no mistake where you are, you're going no further, until it's over and done


----------



## MeBelle (Oct 1, 2011)

All day long, wearing a mask of false bravado...


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 1, 2011)

you've got to fight for your right too party


----------



## elvis (Oct 1, 2011)

Yellow matter custard, dripping from a dead dog's eye..


----------



## MeBelle (Oct 1, 2011)

Hurry don't be late, I can hardly wait...


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 1, 2011)

whys everybody always picking on me?


----------



## MeBelle (Oct 1, 2011)

And they say, "You don't tug on Superman's cape,
You don't spit into the wind
You don't pull the mask off that ol' Lone Ranger"


----------



## DaGoose (Oct 1, 2011)

Captain Fantastic, raised and regimented hardly a hero
Just someone his mother might know
Very clearly a case for, cornflakes and classics


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 1, 2011)

We are the champions  my friends and we'll keep on fighting  till the end we are the champions we are the champions no time for losers cause we are the champions  of the world


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 1, 2011)

There's no fair trials, no trade, no liberties No tea! We've colonized America. We won't stand for tyranny! O king


----------



## MeBelle (Oct 1, 2011)

I'm coming home, I've done my time, now I've got to know what is and is it mine...


*Having some serious parental unit tune flashbacks!!


----------



## Mr. H. (Oct 1, 2011)

Sol, Dhoop Sun Ilios Naytheet Ah Kin Saule Tanatiuh Qurax Gunes, Grian Surie Ir Samse


----------



## MeBelle (Oct 1, 2011)

Mr. H. said:


> Sol, Dhoop Sun Ilios Naytheet Ah Kin Saule Tanatiuh Qurax Gunes, Grian Surie Ir Samse



And I heard a million voices singing 
Acting to the story that they had heard about 
Does one child know the secret and can say it 
Or does it all come out along without you


----------



## trams (Oct 1, 2011)

With talons wrought from steel

I tore the heart of doom

And in one gleaming moment I saw beyond the tomb


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 1, 2011)

In the still of the night hold me close hold me tight in the still of the night


----------



## Immanuel (Oct 1, 2011)

I'd like to teach the world to sing...

and follow that up with,

I'd like to buy the world a coke...


----------



## Immanuel (Oct 1, 2011)

I hear the train a comin'
It's rollin' 'round the bend,
And I ain't seen the sunshine,
Since, I don't know when,


----------



## Sherry (Oct 1, 2011)

Tie a yellow ribbon 'round the ole oak tree.


----------



## Cuyo (Oct 1, 2011)

'Ever ate a whole bag of crackers that were so old that they weren't crispy anymore... Have you ever been hiiiiiiiiiiiiigh.... As fuck?'

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Df_O-EBjVrk]High as Fuck - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Oct 1, 2011)

all I think about is a memory
in that dream when you kissed my arm
as I look away, don't hear
a word I say

That maybe when I die
I get to be a car
driving in the night
lighting up the dark.
something in your voice
sparks a little hope
I'll wait up for that noise
your voice becomes my home


----------



## Sherry (Oct 1, 2011)

She's a brick house.


----------



## Sherry (Oct 1, 2011)

Somewhere over the rainbow.


----------



## Liability (Oct 2, 2011)

... and I wonder if you know
that I never understood
that although you said you'd go
until you did
I never thought you would.


----------



## tinydancer (Oct 2, 2011)

Oh this for true...

*"Sitting on a park bench eyeing little girls with bad intent.Snot running down his nose
greasy fingers smearing shabby clothes.
*

The tune immediately screams thru my mind even reading those lines.


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 2, 2011)

One thing I can tell you is you got to be free


----------



## earlycuyler (Oct 2, 2011)

"You always said
The cards would never do you wrong
The trick you said
Was never play the game too long "


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 2, 2011)

"I'll never hurt you, I'll never lie; I'll never be untrue."

"Tell me lies, tell me sweet little lies ..."

"LIAR!! LIAR!!"


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 2, 2011)

Mama told me not to come


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 2, 2011)

Hey buddy how can I get this car out of second gear!


----------



## Ropey (Oct 2, 2011)

All you have to do is touch my hand,
to show me you understand.
And something happens to me,
that's some kind of wonderful.


----------



## Amelia (Oct 2, 2011)

You're the reason God made Oklahoma.


----------



## Amelia (Oct 2, 2011)

Jose Cuervo, you are a friend of mine.


----------



## Amelia (Oct 2, 2011)

I feel pretty, oh so pretty ...


----------



## geauxtohell (Oct 2, 2011)

"Of course you had that boyfriend, the one with the Chevrolet.  He never knew Will Rogers, I'd be willing to say. Yes, it's safe to say, he never met Will Rogers."

- James McMurtry

(Extremely witty if you think about it)


----------



## Amelia (Oct 3, 2011)

How many roads must a man walk down before they call him a man .....


----------



## Amelia (Oct 3, 2011)

he will never return no he'll never return and his fate is still unlearned


----------



## Wumplestiltskin (Oct 3, 2011)

"We've only just begun" Carpenters.


----------



## Amelia (Oct 3, 2011)

Tie me kangaroo down sport, tie me kangaroo down, ....


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 17, 2011)

I feel stupid and contageous


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 17, 2011)

Watch out where the huskies go and don't you eat that yellow snow


----------



## Mr Natural (Oct 17, 2011)

And then one day you find
Ten years have got behind you
No one told you when to run
You missed the starting gun.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Oct 17, 2011)

Jesus loves me this I know,
For the Bible tells me so...


----------



## Mr Natural (Oct 17, 2011)

Wah-wah.

You made me such a big star.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 17, 2011)

I look at you all see the love there that's sleeping


----------



## techieny (Oct 17, 2011)

the first time ever I saw your ass....


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 22, 2011)

"Hold onto 16 as long as you can, changes come around real soon; make us women and men."


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 22, 2011)

"Your prison is walking through this world all alone."


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 24, 2011)

"What's too painful to remember, we simply choose to forget."


----------



## Ropey (Oct 24, 2011)

What&#8217;s cooler than being cool? 

Ice Cold!


----------



## Mr. H. (Oct 24, 2011)

"Peaceful lives will not deliver freedom"

Yes- Gates of Delerium.


----------



## Liability (Oct 25, 2011)

"I've learned at times it's best to bend, 'cause if you don't well, those are the breaks."


----------



## Mr Natural (Oct 25, 2011)

"But you'll have to have them all pulled out after the savoy truffle."


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 25, 2011)

and in the end, the love you take is equal to the love

you make


----------



## Liability (Oct 25, 2011)

CrusaderFrank said:


> and in the end, the love you take is equal to the love
> 
> you make



[Unless, you get the clap, or AIDS, or herpes, etc.,  of course.]


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 25, 2011)

What song is that from, Li?


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 25, 2011)

I had a dream my life would be
So different from this hell I'm living
So different now from what it seemed
Now life has killed the dream I dreamed.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 25, 2011)

The Illinois Enema Bandit, I heard it on the news


----------



## Mr Natural (Oct 25, 2011)

You better take a fool's advice
And take care of your own
One day they're here;
Next day they're gone


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 25, 2011)

she quivered and quaked and clutched at herself while her sister made a joke about her mental health


----------



## Mr Natural (Oct 25, 2011)

He'd end up blowing all his wages for the week 
All for a cuddle and a peck on the cheek.


----------



## Liability (Oct 25, 2011)

BDBoop said:


> What song is that from, Li?



Which?


----------



## bayoubill (Oct 25, 2011)

my apologizes if anyone's already put this one up...

"I want to fuck you like an animal"...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PTFwQP86BRs&ob=av2n]Nine Inch Nails - Closer - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 25, 2011)

'scuse me while I kiss dis guy


----------



## Liability (Oct 25, 2011)

CrusaderFrank said:


> 'scuse me while I kiss dis guy


----------



## Liability (Oct 25, 2011)

Let's pee in the corner, Let's pee in the spotlight.


----------



## FuelRod (Oct 25, 2011)

Might as well face it you're a dick with a glove.


----------



## Mr Natural (Oct 25, 2011)

Now the oboe may be banned in Cleveland
But the heart of rock and roll, HEART OF ROCK AND ROLL is still beating


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 25, 2011)

But the endings always come at last. Endings always come too fast!
They come too fast, but they pass too slow. I love you, and that's all I know.


----------



## NoNukes (Oct 25, 2011)

Wish I didn't know now
What I didn't know then


----------



## Mr Natural (Oct 25, 2011)

I've loved, I've laughed and cried
I've had my fill, my share of losing
And now as tears subside
I find it all so amusing


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 26, 2011)

Hey, hey baby when you walk that way, watch your honey drip can't keep away


----------



## Liability (Oct 26, 2011)

" . . .you're loving and affection, give me an erection."


----------



## Mr Natural (Oct 26, 2011)

Checkout Guitar George
He knows all the chords


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 26, 2011)

Jeremy spoke in class today


----------



## Big Black Dog (Oct 26, 2011)

Pissing in the wind, betting on a loosing friend...


----------



## Big Black Dog (Oct 26, 2011)

Bye Bye Miss American Pie,
Drove my Chevy to the levy but the levy was dry...


----------



## Big Black Dog (Oct 26, 2011)

Don't worry, be happy


----------



## Si modo (Oct 26, 2011)

So often times it happens that we live our lives in chains
And we never even know we have the key


----------



## Mr Natural (Oct 26, 2011)

Every child had a pretty good shot
To get at least as far as their old man got.
If something happened on the way to that place
They threw an American flag in our face, oh oh oh.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 21, 2012)

Most memorable (misheard) lyric

I always heard it as 

"Caesars don't fear the reaper..."


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 21, 2012)

CrusaderFrank said:


> The way you squeeze my lemon, I'm gonna fall right outta bed, 'ed, 'ed, bed, yeah!



Screamin Alice Cooper Alice Cooper ayeahhhhhhhhhhhhh. Live at filmore east.


----------



## Liability (Jul 21, 2012)

Harry Dresden said:


> Catholic Girls,they blow Catholic boys...........



No no.

It's "you Catholic girls start way too late."


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 23, 2012)

Oddball said:


> I've got a better idea....



whoa no! here comes that screaming so-wind again


----------



## Oddball (Jul 23, 2012)

What do you man cooties?...Ain't no cooties on me!


----------



## Peach (Jul 23, 2012)

"I'm on the pavement, thinkin' 'bout the government."

"Tangled up in blue..."

"...I once was lost, but now am found, was blind, but now I see....
__________________________________________________________
"it was the winter of '65, we were hungry, just barely alive, by May the tenth, Richmond had fell, it was a time I remember oh so well,......


This land is your land This land is my land
From California to the New York Islands; 
From the red wood forest to the Gulf Stream waters 
This land was made for you and Me.

I've roamed and rambled and I followed my footsteps 
To the sparkling sands of her diamond deserts; 
And all around me a voice was sounding: 
This land was made for you and me.

Nobody living can ever stop me, 
As I go walking that freedom highway; 
Nobody living can ever make me turn back 
This land was made for you and me.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jul 23, 2012)

"Believing our dreams will take us somewhere, Still being ourselves if we ever get there." -"That's Important To Me" from Joey & Rory   

God bless you and them always!!!   

Holly


----------



## J.E.D (Jul 23, 2012)

Vera, Vera

What has become of you?

Does anybody else in here feel the way I do?


----------



## Mr. H. (Jul 26, 2012)

From "Ancient". One of the four songs from Tales From Topographic Oceans by Yes:

Sol, Dhoop
Sun
Ilios
Naytheet
Ah Kin
Saule
Tanatiuh
Qurax
Gunes, Grian
Surie
Ir
Samse


----------



## jillian (Jul 26, 2012)

The only time that seems to short ... is the time that we get to play


----------



## jillian (Jul 26, 2012)

Liability said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Catholic Girls,they blow Catholic boys...........
> ...



but sooner or later it comes down to fate...


----------



## del (Jul 26, 2012)

once in awhile you get shown the light
in the strangest of places if you look at it right

i ain't often right but i've never been wrong
it seldom turns out like it does in the song


----------



## Oddball (Jul 26, 2012)

Our criminal institutions are full of little creeps like you who do wrong things...And many of them were driven to these crimes by a horrible force called...


MUSIC!


----------



## G.T. (Jul 27, 2012)

Like a candle, burning at both ends - I don't belong here...

-Seether.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Sep 9, 2012)

Sherry said:


> Well this car is automatic, it's systematic, it's hydromatic
> Why it's greased lightnin'!



And what a dirty song!  HOW did that movie not get an R rating?!


----------



## earlycuyler (Sep 9, 2012)

"I'm hung like planet Pluto, hard to see with the naked eye, but if I crash into your anus ill stick it where the sun dont shine".


----------



## Jarlaxle (Sep 9, 2012)

See my sig...great line from a great song.


----------



## IGetItAlready (Sep 9, 2012)

Did you exchange a walk on part in the war for a lead role in a cage. 

-Pink Floyd-


----------

